# Fisher Homestead plow



## Titan

Anyone familiar with these plows and are they sufficient for a home driveway


----------



## Mick

Yes and yes. Whereabouts are you in Maine?


----------



## 1719Matt

Perfect for that application. THey have full hydraulics, lights, ez mount type and weighs just 270lbs.

FYI - The Fisher Homesteader and Western Suburbanite are the same plow.


----------



## Titan

Mike, I am in York. I am putting one on my Titan soon. decided to go with the Fisher as opposed to the snoway which is much heavier. My application is for home use only


----------



## vtzdriver

Make sure you buy some extra hyd fluid. 

As mine settled out and leaked a little here and there, the plow suddenly would not raise.
Fixed the problem with a top-off of fluid.


----------



## spittincobra01

type F automatic transmission fluid works great in a plow, and is 1/2 the cost of hydraulic fluid. My Fisher dealer actually is the one who told me to do this...


----------



## Mick

I had heard about using ATF in a plow. Decided to try it on a 9' MM1 last winter. First and only time I've ever had the plow pump freeze up. Had to take it up to the mechanic's shop and sit inside for about two hours before it thawed out enough to get it to angle/lift. Drained it and filled with the Fisher fluid and didn't have another problem while I owned it. 

But you do what you want to do. The old saying comes to mind - you get what you pay for.


----------



## mayhem

I would have thought that ATF that works just fine in my truck's automatic transmission just a few feet away from the plow would also work fine in the plow's hydraulics...guess we'll find out this winter since thats what I put in there.

FWIW my Fisher dealer said to make sure to fully drain the hydraulics if you put the Fisher fluid in there as it does not mix with ATF.


----------



## Mick

I was thinking the same about the car's transmission. The difference may have been that I didn't drain the pump and rams so I mixed transmission fluid with the hydraulic fluid, but then drained it when I refilled with Fisher fluid. So maybe I didn't really give the transmission fluid a real chance. I just know I was ticked enough when it froze, that I was going to do what I knew worked.


----------



## tvpierce

Transmission fluid doesn't freeze -- period, unless you're in Antarctica. As far as oil goes, it's pretty thin stuff. I bet it still pours pretty well at temps lower than -50F. (You could find the specs online.) If there's freezing, then there's water in the system. When the ATF was drained out, the water was probably evacuated with it.

I'm sure the Fisher fluid is great stuff, and it may even have an additive to help dissipate water. But a system that's purged properly annually will function fine on ATF.

jp


----------



## spittincobra01

Ive been running type F ATF for the past 2 seasons, and starting my third... no freezing, no problems, wouldn't change just to spend extra cash for the same product


----------



## BPK63

Titan said:


> Mike, I am in York. I am putting one on my Titan soon. decided to go with the Fisher as opposed to the snoway which is much heavier. My application is for home use only


My brother lives in York works at the Kittery Trading Post  I asked one of my local plow places about light duty type home plows and they said they don't make plows for driveways and plows for commercial use. A plow is a plow. The person was actually kind of nasty so I never bought anything from them.


----------



## Mick

BPK63 said:


> I asked one of my local plow places about light duty type home plows and they said they don't make plows for driveways and plows for commercial use. A plow is a plow. The person was actually kind of nasty so I never bought anything from them.


They're talking about Fisher plows??? I'd say he needs to find another line of work. What does he think LD, RD and HD stand for? My advice would be find another dealer. Someone who can at least talk about his product with some level of competence.


----------



## BPK63

I was looking for something light for a light duty F150 that I have. They told me no way can they put a plow on that. I only want to do my driveway because it's just a bit too big for a snowblower. I ended up getting a used Chevy with a plow on it already. This truck was made for a plow but I really only needed something for light duty. They said they don't make light plows. And yes this place sells Fisher and all the major brands.


----------



## mayhem

Mick said:


> They're talking about Fisher plows??? I'd say he needs to find another line of work. What does he think LD, RD and HD stand for? My advice would be find another dealer. Someone who can at least talk about his product with some level of competence.


Lastly Dirty, Really Dirty and Hardly Dirty?


----------



## MrBigStuff

*Homesteader*

I have a homesteader on an '04 Trailblazer.
Works like a charm.
I can't say enough about the dealer I went to and they're not far from you.
Lang's Corner Garage in Rye, NH.
I've sent at least three people their way since and all have been extremely pleased with the professionalism, honesty and speed at which they work.
I put the plow on myself and ran into a bit of a self-induced problem.
The owner was more than willing to help me through it.
The plow has performed flawlessly and will work fine for home use.


----------



## bryanj23

*$$$*

What's the price like on the Homesteader Plow?


----------



## vtzdriver

bryanj23;338368 said:


> What's the price like on the Homesteader Plow?


There was an '07 price increase and the truck-specific mounts vary a little, but mine was roughly $3,200.00 installed.


----------



## corey1977

*fisher homesteader plow*

hi titan im from bath the home steader is a good plow for a home owner but for comeriacal I would get the LD


----------



## diehrd

Just so people are aware,Tranny fluid is Dyed RED,,For the simple reason of having different colored fluids in the auto to make identification easier..It is a hydraulic fluid 100% and oil does not typically freeze BUT water in it will and cause the system to not function..On an older plow i use to use a torch to heat it up in a pinch LOL..


----------



## tvpierce

MrBigStuff;338317 said:


> I can't say enough about the dealer I went to and they're not far from you.
> Lang's Corner Garage in Rye, NH.
> I've sent at least three people their way since and all have been extremely pleased with the professionalism, honesty and speed at which they work.
> I put the plow on myself and ran into a bit of a self-induced problem.
> The owner was more than willing to help me through it.
> The plow has performed flawlessly and will work fine for home use.


I also highly recommend Lang's. Really helped me out in a pinch.

jp


----------

